# Yorkshire (UK) accent



## msjhord (Feb 7, 2016)

One of my characters has lived in the US for over twenty years, but hails from Yorkshire, England.  Need a good resource for Yorkshire-speak.  Any ideas?


----------



## Flint (Feb 7, 2016)

Here are some from a couple of my northern friends 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/northyorkshire/voices2005/glossary/glossary.shtml

http://imfromyorkshire.com/yorkshire-sayings/


----------



## msjhord (Feb 7, 2016)

Cool!  Bookmarked them both.  Thanks, Flint -- and thank your friends for me, too.


----------



## Shbooblie (Apr 7, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScELaXMCVis

I don't know if this will be any help but maybes have a listen to this. Granted this guy's accent is a bit extreme but it gives a typical representation. I'm not from Yorkshire but I'm pretty close to it and whenever I've been there I find people tend to talk in a more watered down version that is more understandable.


----------



## escorial (Apr 7, 2016)

kestrel for a knave..book...film kes....

[video=youtube_share;v3cayRMnVb8]https://youtu.be/v3cayRMnVb8[/video]


----------

